# Northern Michigan communities for retirement.



## 94023 (Feb 19, 2014)

moved here from California fifteen years ago AND I’M NOT GOING BACK!
I’m looking at moving north of Tawas-Manistee line.
We want a place where we see all the stars at night, access to hunting, fishing and nature that has necessary amenities like shopping, healthcare, and such.
Please tell me what up north communities fill the bill.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Tawas for sure. Close to lakes,rivers and woods. Good or bad, one hour north of Sagnasty.


----------



## MichMac (Oct 7, 2016)

The Traverse City region has a lot going for it, but the real estate prices and taxes are high, and development and traffic are out of control as you get closer to town. The out-of-the-way areas are still reasonable and have everything you're looking for.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything above your line will give you what you want. Petoskey is nice, Charlevoix, Cheboygan, Gaylord, Grayling, Alpena, all nice areas. north central gives you access to 75 If you want it, east and west side of the state gives you the lakes. I live north of grayling and love it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

St Ignace North of the bridge.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Benzie County is nice, decent distance to TC (shopping, healthcare), scenic, great fishing, and good hunting. Check out Frankfort. Traverse City is getting too big, but Frankfort is staying the same.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Marquette. FM


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I live north of grayling and love it.[/QUOTE]
In Trunkslammerville?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Aside from the Great Lakes there are some nice lakes, Mullet, Burt and Mullet. East of I-75 has reasonably priced real estate compared to the Chicago crowd on the sunset side. 

If Big City problems like drugs and everything that goes with it stay away from Traverse City.

The sunset side has 7-8 figure homes, being from California it may be in your price range. The sunrise side is the working man’s side. You can get twice the home in a better rural setting. Taxes are less.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Taho, if we have a contest for the best profile pic, my vote is yours. (For those quick to judge and post a reply, please do your research beforehand).

North of the line you are looking at you have to really decide what your priorities are in your list, unless you won the lottery it is difficult to afford that trifecta. Traverse city is expensive and you will not see all the stars. Are you looking for a house on an acre lot or +80 acres of land? Do you want to fish the great lakes or just a local piece of water? What is your favorite game to hunt, upland birds, waterfowl, deer? Very important is what you like to do in winter, sledding, ice fishing, ect. that needs to be a big factor in where you settle. Lastly, if you have a better half, what makes her happy, is it being at your side in the north without seeing anyone for days or the need to have nights out at restaurants and shopping.

Give us a little more insight and the group here can help guide you to some fantastic hidden gems in the state.

Made the move 5 years ago and finally I can say that I am now living the dream.


----------



## LOman (Jan 12, 2017)

You cannot go wrong if you stay within 30 minutes of Petoskey. The town is great with shopping, restaurants, and a hospital. However, traffic gets bad there. Cheboygan is another option for shopping and a hospital. We bought right between Petoskey and Cheboygan on Burt Lake 3 years ago, and I am very happy. It is big and beautiful, and good fishing if you are willing to learn it. There is snowmobiling and skiing nearby, and loads of public land to the south.

Good luck!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm thinking about Idaho myself. But I might suggest figuring how much you want to spend on a home as well as what you want for your money. Then use Zillow or one of the other such sites and see what's available. Then you will have narrowed your search significantly.

Good luck!


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.lostlakewoodsclub.com/


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Taho said:


> moved here from California fifteen years ago AND I’M NOT GOING BACK!
> I’m looking at moving north of Tawas-Manistee line.
> We want a place where we see all the stars at night, access to hunting, fishing and nature that has necessary amenities like shopping, healthcare, and such.
> Please tell me what up north communities fill the bill.


I wouldn't go to CA to visit after being there a few times.

Here's my opinion..... The northwest side is WAY to crowded and TC is about impossible to navigate during the summer. Most of the west side from TC north is full of tourists all summer long and they bring their beliefs and attitudes with them. Very fast paced in the summer. Its more expensive all the way around. The west side to the central locations, well expect winters to be rough with snow up past your ask. Lake effect snow is the norm and winters are long. If you don't have or enjoy winter activities, you'll spend a lot of time indoors. However, shopping and healthcare are great if that's what you plan on spending your time doing. My dad (R.I.P.) retired about 11 miles south of Charlevoix in "73". His comments after living there a few years was always, "If I'd have been smart, I've have retired on the east side, or the U.P."

The northeast side is much less crowded, which is why we chose the area. Cheboygan and Alpena both have good hospitals, but northeast side shopping for the gals is nothing more than pitiful. Meijer and Wal-Mart are tops of the list. Much fewer tourists, but many cottage owners around lakes. Land and taxes is far below the northwest side. Plenty of State land to hunt. Acreage is still affordable. Much less hectic, with a more laid back attitudes. A lot less lake effect snow.

As for just fishing, I'd say it really doesn't matter which side you'd choose.

However if you're asking and expecting everything in your post, you will have to make a few adjustments in either area.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

With a home and 26 acres 3 miles outside of Petoskey which will be my permanent home come spring, it's very easy to avoid town, tourists, and the traffic, just stay away from the south and west sides, I can still hunt but it's more due to the layout of the land because I have homes all around me, it's only a matter of time before they outlaw rifle hunting in my township. I have my choice of lakes and species, or the big lake, the hospital is attractive especially with my wife and I needing increased medical services, shopping is great if I really shopped just do it during the week.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> I'm thinking about Idaho myself. But I might suggest figuring how much you want to spend on a home as well as what you want for your money. Then use Zillow or one of the other such sites and see what's available. Then you will have narrowed your search significantly.
> 
> Good luck!


I like Idaho and southern Utah, I would love to move out there for retirement


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

All depends on your budget, but for the hunter/fisherman I really like the shoreline areas around Frankfort, Arcadia and Onekama. Hospitals and groceries in Manistee and Frankfort and close enough to Traverse City when needed. The property values are still reasonable compared to towns further North and while major development isn't out of the question, I think it's a longer ways off than many areas.


The light pollution is reasonable there compared to many areas as well.

https://www.lightpollutionmap.info/...17&lat=5568930&lon=-9507584&layers=B0FFFTFFFF


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad I found this thread. I'm starting the same effort. Been looking at land around the Frankfort area as well as the lower leelanua peninsula towards TS. I have found land to be reasonable OFF the water.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 8, 2010)

I too have been studying maps and giving some thought of moving "up north " and gettin' outta the city. But where ? . I've been in my current house 25 yrs. I'm very familiar with the NE Lower. Our family has had a cottage on Hubbard Lake for 50 yrs now that I still maintain.. Beautiful, Quiet and undeveloped and unchanged. But don't think I want to live there or that area b/c it's gotten "old".
So much to consider for a good balance of wants and needs.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

pretty simple... west side has shopping, good healthcare, expensive, busy. snow...
east side has peace, quiet, affordable, laid back, so so healthcare,..


----------

